# Demos gracias porque/por que



## celiaclara

Hola a todos. En la frase "Demos gracias por que/porque el caso se haya cerrado", encuentro razones para defender ambas posibilidades (gracias POR algo/dar gracias porque ha ocurrido algo que las merece) . ¿Alguien podría ayudarme a decidir cuál es la correcta? ¡Gracias!


----------



## Señor K

Yo diría que es "por que":

_*Demos gracias por algo: por que el caso se haya cerrado.*_

En cambio, para usar el "porque" la frase debería haber sido otro tiempo verbal:

_*Demos gracias. ¿Por qué? Porque el caso se cerró.*_

Es decir:

_*Demos gracias porque el caso se cerró*_.

Impresión mía basada en que ese "porque" es una manera de decir "ya que" o "debido a". Entonces, no pega con el resto de la frase ("... ya que el caso se haya cerrado" o "... debido a que el caso se haya cerrado").


----------



## Circunflejo

Señor K said:


> Yo diría que es "por que"


----------



## celiaclara

Gracias a los dos. A mí me pasa lo que a Señor K, que lo hago depender del modo verbal. En subjuntivo me pega más "por que", y en indicativo, "porque". Pero no sé si es una intuición mía, sin fundamento, o si hay algúna lógica gramatgical que se me escapa.


----------



## Buza

Señor K said:


> Yo diría que es "por que":
> 
> _*Demos gracias por algo: por que el caso se haya cerrado.*_
> 
> En cambio, para usar el "porque" la frase debería haber sido otro tiempo verbal:
> 
> _*Demos gracias. ¿Por qué? Porque el caso se cerró.*_
> 
> Es decir:
> 
> _*Demos gracias porque el caso se cerró*_.
> 
> Impresión mía basada en que ese "porque" es una manera de decir "ya que" o "debido a". Entonces, no pega con el resto de la frase ("... ya que el caso se haya cerrado" o "... debido a que el caso se haya cerrado").


Ahí va separado (no se puede sustituir por _para que_).
Se escribe _por que_, pues se trata de una subordinada sustantiva introducida por la conjunción _que_ que, precedida de la preposición _por_, funciona como complemento de la locución _dar gracias_: _Demos gracias por que el caso se haya cerrado_.


----------



## celiaclara

Gracias, Buza. ¿Y si fuera en indicativo? "Dimos gracias por que/porque el caso se cerró". A mí me en este caso me suena mejor, como a Señor K, "porque", pero la explicación de la subordinada sustantiva también sería válida aquí, y entonces lo correcto sería "por que"...  ¡Qué lío!


----------



## Buza

celiaclara said:


> Gracias, Buza. ¿Y si fuera en indicativo? "Dimos gracias por que/porque el caso se cerró". A mí me en este caso me suena mejor, como a Señor K, "porque", pero la explicación de la subordinada sustantiva también sería válida aquí, y entonces lo correcto sería "por que"...  ¡Qué lío!


Ese ejemplo que comenta Señor K es distinto, ahí sí va junto: _Dimos gracias porque el caso se cerró_.

*porque*

Se trata de una conjunción átona, razón por la que se escribe sin tilde. Puede usarse con dos valores:

• Como conjunción causal, para introducir oraciones subordinadas que expresan causa, caso en que puede sustituirse por locuciones de valor asimismo causal como _puesto que_ o _ya que:

         No fui a la fiesta *porque* no tenía ganas _[= ya que no tenía ganas].
_         La ocupación no es total, *porque* quedan todavía plazas libres _[= puesto que quedan todavía plazas libres].

También se emplea como encabezamiento de las respuestas a las preguntas introducidas por la secuencia _por qué:

         —¿Por qué no viniste? —*Porque* no tenía ganas._

Cuando tiene sentido causal, es incorrecta su escritura en dos palabras_._

• Como conjunción final, seguida de un verbo en subjuntivo, con sentido equivalente a _para que:

         Hice cuanto pude *porque* no terminara así_ [= para que no terminara así].

En este caso, se admite también la grafía en dos palabras (pero se prefiere la escritura en una sola):

_         Hice cuanto pude* por* *que* no terminara así._


----------



## Ileanita59

Ambas formas son correctas, ya que _*porque*_ junto es conjunción causal, o sea, que el caso se haya cerrado puede ser la causa por la que la persona da las gracias.
En lo personal lo escribiría separado, pero no censuro su escritura junta.


----------



## Doraemon-

También veo correctas ambas, y también me gusta más separado.


----------



## jilar

Ileanita59 said:


> Ambas formas son correctas, ya que _*porque*_ junto es conjunción causal, o sea, que el caso se haya cerrado puede ser la causa por la que la persona da las gracias.


Analicemos la frase con "porque":
Demos gracias porque el caso se haya cerrado.
Si el caso está cerrado cuando se dice la frase, lo lógico sería decir "ha cerrado". Así iría bien con "porque", ya que la frase equivale a:
Ya que el caso está cerrado (ha sido cerrado), propongo que demos las gracias.

"Haya cerrado" es el típico uso del subjuntivo con valor de futuro, y en nuestro ejemplo viene a explicar el deseo de esa persona en que eso suceda.
La persona propone dar las gracias POR algo. Y ese algo aquí sería "que el caso se haya cerrado".

En el ejemplo lo más confuso es la propuesta de dar gracias por algo que no sabes si sucedió o no, que es lo que transmite aquí el subjuntivo.
Si das las gracias por algo, o propones hacerlo, lo lógico es hacerlo de algo que sucedió.
¿Cómo explicas agradecer algo que no sabes si va a ocurrir?

Resumiendo:
... por que ...


----------



## Ballenero

celiaclara said:


> Demos gracias por que/porque el caso se haya cerrado


Yo tampoco lo veo claro.
Con esos tiempos verbales solo me suena bien:

_Demos gracias que el caso se haya cerrado._


----------



## celiaclara

Gracias a todos. Me quedo con "por que", y también con ese relajante "ambas formas son correctas" de Ileanita59.


----------



## lagartija68

Damos las gracias porque somos educados. = Agradecemos porque somos educados.
Damos las gracias por la ayuda. = Agradecemos la ayuda.
Damos las gracias por que se nos ha (¿haya?)  ayudado.  (raro) = Agradecemos que se nos haya ayudado.


Usamos "porque" para dar la causa que nos hace agradecer. (Más raro)
Usamos "por" para nombrar aquel favor que se nos ha hecho y agradecemos. (Más usual)


----------



## Ballenero

celiaclara said:


> Gracias a todos. Me quedo con "por que", y también con ese relajante "ambas formas son correctas" de Ileanita59.


No es correcto.
“Por que” va separado cuando se puede sustituir por “para que”, y éste no es el caso.

Y el verbo de la subordinada sería correcto si fuera “halla”, pero no “haya”.
Lo explica Señor K en #2.
Demos gracias ¿por qué? porque…

Eso sería válido en una frase como:
Recemos por que (para que) el caso se haya cerrado.

O si no:
Agradezcamos que el caso se haya cerrado.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Y el verbo de la subordinada sería correcto si fuera “halla”, pero no “haya”.


No sabía yo que ahora el verbo auxiliar no es haber sino hallar.


Ballenero said:


> “Por que” va separado cuando se puede sustituir por “para que”


¿Alguna fuente que lo avale?


----------



## Ballenero

Circunflejo said:


> No sabía yo que ahora el verbo auxiliar no es haber sino hallar.


Demos gracias porque el caso se halla cerrado.

Hallar.- 9. prnl. Encontrarse en cierto estado.



Circunflejo said:


> ¿Alguna fuente que lo avale?


El DLE.
por que, desus. en acep. 1


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Demos gracias porque el caso se halla cerrado.
> 
> Hallar.- 9. prnl. Encontrarse en cierto estado.


Eso es algo distinto a lo que, con toda corrección, dice el texto original: haya cerrado. Haya cerrado es tercera persona de singular del pretérito perfecto del verbo cerrar y como tal consta del verbo haber debidamente conjugado y el participio del verbo cerrar.


Ballenero said:


> El DLE.
> por que, desus. en acep. 1


Sí, pero ahí no dice que ese sea el único uso de por que. Solo dice que por que se puede usar con el mismo significado que para que; cosa que no es relevante en el caso que nos atañe. En la frase por la que se nos preguntó el uso de _por que_ que nos incumbe es el que se cita en el 2.b de la entrada que el DPD dedica a porque: porque | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


----------



## Xiscomx

Si me pusieran en la sien el cañón de una Sig-Sauer P-226 obligándome a elegir una de las opciones propuestas por @celiaclara, me inclinaría con los ojos cerrados y dientes prietos por _«Demos gracias porque el caso se haya cerrado»_, pero si no hubiera el peligro de ventilarme el cerebro, sin dudarlo me decidiría por _«Demos gracias a que el caso se haya cerrado» _o mejor aún _«Demos gracias a que se haya cerrado el caso»_, y por descontado, en subjuntivo.


----------



## jilar

Vaya cacao. 

Si estamos ante "haya cerrado", debería ser "por que".

Si lo que se quiere decir es "halla cerrado" (=está cerrado), sería "porque".
Ya expliqué eso:



jilar said:


> Si el caso está cerrado cuando se dice la frase, lo lógico sería decir "ha cerrado". Así iría bien con "porque", ya que la frase equivale a:
> Ya que el caso está cerrado (ha sido cerrado), propongo que demos las gracias



La frase original, ahora veo que tiene más sentido con "halla cerrado".
Ya anoté que eso de dar las gracias por algo que no sabes si sucederá o no es la mar de confuso.

¿Demos gracias por que se acabe el hambre en el mundo? 

De "que se acabe el hambre en el mundo" se podría decir "deseamos, esperamos, ojalá...", pero no eso de "demos gracias".

-Demos gracias al Señor por los alimentos que vamos a tomar.
Sí, perfecto, pero los alimentos ya los tienen a mano y solo necesitan empezar a comer.

-Demos gracias al Señor por que llueve.
(Creen que llueve por mediación de Dios y entonces se lo agradecen. Agradecen un hecho que sucede/sucedió)

¿-Demos gracias al Señor por que llueva.?
No tiene sentido usando el subjuntivo, ni poniendo "porque".


----------



## Circunflejo

jilar said:


> Si estamos ante "haya cerrado",


¿Por qué hay que dudarlo? El texto original lo dice clarísimamente:


celiaclara said:


> Demos gracias por que/porque el caso se haya cerrado


----------



## Ballenero

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, pero ahí no dice que ese sea el único uso de por que. Solo dice que por que se puede usar con el mismo significado que para que; cosa que no es relevante en el caso que nos atañe. En la frase por la que se nos preguntó el uso de _por que_ que nos incumbe es el que se cita en el 2.b de la entrada que el DPD dedica a porque: porque | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


Yo creo que en este caso está claro que el cierre del caso es lo que motiva  a “dar gracias”.
Estamos tratando la primera acepción de porque, no de la del 2.b. del DPD.

_Brindemos por que sigamos vivos.
Brindemos porque seguimos vivos._


Circunflejo said:


> Eso es algo distinto a lo que, con toda corrección, dice el texto original: haya cerrado.


Pido disculpas por haber hecho un juego de palabras que puede haber creado confusión.
Lo que quería explicar es que el verbo de la subordinada debe ir en indicativo.
Va en subjuntivo en los casos del 2.b.

Se haya cerrado y se halla cerrado, conozco la diferencia pero al final es lo mismo.


----------



## jilar

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Por qué hay que dudarlo? El texto original lo dice clarísimamente:


Ya dirá celiaclara. No sería la primera vez que alguien escribe "haya" cuando realmente quiere decir "halla". O al revés.

Como aquel que escribe:
- Me compré una vaca, mañana se la monto al coche y cargaré la bici.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Lo que quería explicar es que el verbo de la subordinada debe ir en indicativo.


No hay motivo alguno para cambiar el tiempo verbal de los verbos que figuran en la frase original salvo que se quiera modificar el significado de la misma o que se quiera justificar la respuesta a la pregunta que se nos hizo tomando como base una frase distinta a aquella por la que se nos preguntó.


Ballenero said:


> Estamos tratando la primera acepción de porque, no de la del 2.b. del DPD.


No comparto esa opinión.


----------



## Buza

jilar said:


> Analicemos la frase con "porque":
> Demos gracias porque el caso se haya cerrado.
> Si el caso está cerrado cuando se dice la frase, lo lógico sería decir "ha cerrado". Así iría bien con "porque", ya que la frase equivale a:
> Ya que el caso está cerrado (ha sido cerrado), propongo que demos las gracias.
> 
> "Haya cerrado" es el típico uso del subjuntivo con valor de futuro, y en nuestro ejemplo viene a explicar el deseo de esa persona en que eso suceda.
> La persona propone dar las gracias POR algo. Y ese algo aquí sería "que el caso se haya cerrado".
> 
> En el ejemplo lo más confuso es la propuesta de dar gracias por algo que no sabes si sucedió o no, que es lo que transmite aquí el subjuntivo.
> Si das las gracias por algo, o propones hacerlo, lo lógico es hacerlo de algo que sucedió.
> ¿Cómo explicas agradecer algo que no sabes si va a ocurrir?
> 
> Resumiendo:
> ... por que ...


El *pretérito perfecto* del modo subjuntivo es un tiempo verbal que se utiliza para referirse a acciones del pasado que ya han terminado y cuyos efectos llegan hasta el presente o para hablar de acciones que finalizarán en el futuro.
Fuente: Pretérito Perfecto (modo subjuntivo). La acción en este caso está en pasado: el caso se haya cerrado (el caso se ha cerrado / el caso ya está cerrado).


----------



## Buza

Ballenero said:


> Yo tampoco lo veo claro.
> Con esos tiempos verbales solo me suena bien:
> 
> _Demos gracias que el caso se haya cerrado._


No.
_Demos gracias por que el caso se haya cerrado / Demos gracias por eso._
No _Demos gracias eso_ ni _Demos gracias para que eso_ ni _demos gracias puesto que eso_ ni _Demos gracias ya que eso_.


----------



## celiaclara

Vaya, Xiscomx, no había contado con esta tercera posibilidad... A bote pronto, "dar gracias a" me suena mejor con un sustantivo (doy gracias al cielo, etc.), pero voy a darle vueltas. Además, si fuera necesario un complemento indirecto, se complicaría (y quedaría sin resolver mi pregunta inicial): Demos gracias al inspector por que haya cerrado el caso//porque ha cerrado el caso... 
En cuanto a haya/halla, en mi pregunta no hay duda: haya. Si fuera del verbo hallar, lo habría expresado así: Demos gracias por que el caso se halle resuelto (de nuevo, el necesario, a mi entender, subjuntivo).
¡Madre mía, menudo lío he armado! Gracias (sin porques ni por ques) a todos.


----------



## Ileanita59

jilar said:


> Analicemos la frase con "porque":
> Demos gracias porque el caso se haya cerrado.
> Si el caso está cerrado cuando se dice la frase, lo lógico sería decir "ha cerrado". Así iría bien con "porque", ya que la frase equivale a:
> Ya que el caso está cerrado (ha sido cerrado), propongo que demos las gracias.
> 
> "Haya cerrado" es el típico uso del subjuntivo con valor de futuro, y en nuestro ejemplo viene a explicar el deseo de esa persona en que eso suceda.
> La persona propone dar las gracias POR algo. Y ese algo aquí sería "que el caso se haya cerrado".
> 
> En el ejemplo lo más confuso es la propuesta de dar gracias por algo que no sabes si sucedió o no, que es lo que transmite aquí el subjuntivo.
> Si das las gracias por algo, o propones hacerlo, lo lógico es hacerlo de algo que sucedió.
> ¿Cómo explicas agradecer algo que no sabes si va a ocurrir?
> 
> Resumiendo:
> ... por que ...


Pero es un hecho que sucedió. El caso se cerró y por esta razón es que persona se siente agradecida. Yo lo veo así. Otra cosa sería "Ojalá que el caso se cierre o se haya cerrado, esto demostratria desconocimiento del desenla, pero en esta frase la afirmación es rotunda.


----------



## Ballenero

Buza said:


> No.
> _Demos gracias por que el caso se haya cerrado / Demos gracias por eso._
> No _Demos gracias eso_ ni _Demos gracias para que eso_ ni _demos gracias puesto que eso_ ni _Demos gracias ya que eso_.


De Google books:

Y demos gracias que no nos encontremos en período turístico.
(Zombis, putos muertos. Parte I: La propagación).

Y demos gracias que no le estemos acompañando - Samir terció en la conversación - Nos hemos librado por los pelos.
(Bastet ha desaparecido).

Demos gracias que el primer ministro está a salvo y que no ha muerto nadie importante.
(El amuleto de Samarkanda).

yo te acompañaré al baile si quieres ir, pero diviértete y demos gracias que no te hayan despedido del trabajo.
(Una larga y negra noche).

Etc.


----------



## Penyafort

¿Suena bien si se sustituye por "puesto que", "ya que", "dado que"? No. Pues es _por que_.


----------



## jilar

celiaclara said:


> Demos gracias por que el caso se halle resuelto


No entiendo ese subjuntivo, la verdad.
¿Demos gracias por que el caso esté o se encuentre cerrado?
Si realmente se cerró y tú lo sabes al momento de decir esa frase, yo uso el indicativo.

Lo entendería en una frase de este tipo:
Ojalá/Deseo/Espero que el caso...

Pero si tan claro lo tienes, en tu respuesta encuentras la solución a tu duda inicial: por que.


----------



## celiaclara

Es verdad, jilgar; el uso del subjuntivo que defiendo ahí me pide "por que". Yo tampoco lo entiendo, pero no hay modo de sacármelo de la cabeza. "Demos gracias por que no te haya pasado nada", "Demos gracias por que se haya  todo", etc. me suenan bien. ¿¿??


----------



## Xiscomx

celiaclara said:


> Es verdad, jilgar;


Me agrada el jilgar del jilguero, pero el canto de jilar es lo que más quiero.


----------



## celiaclara

Aaay... ¡Esa g intrusa! Disculpa, jilar, ¡con la de veces que me has ayudado en este foro!
Te prometo, jilar,
que no me volverá a pasar.


----------



## jilar

También canto. 
Sin problema, celiaclara.


----------



## Ballenero

¿Demos gracias a Dios por que nos haya creado a su imagen y semejanza?  

Demos gracias a Dios porque nos ha creado a su imagen y semejanza. 

Demos gracias a Dios que nos haya creado a su imagen y semejanza.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Demos gracias a Dios que nos haya creado a su imagen y semejanza.


----------

